# black orchid



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Any breeders here have a black orchid or know any websites to find betta besodes aquabid cause they dont have any as of now


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Are you looking for a pair or just a male? Are you referring to hm? Hmpk? Trad. plakat? Veiltail?


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Im looking for just a male and I want a crowntail


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, okay. Sorry can't help you. Try Chard56. Pm him, sometimes he busy he doesn't get a chance to check forums, but at least it will go to his email.


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Will do thanks!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Here you go my dear:

http://www.sirinutbetta.com/stockshopct.html (second row, the only crowntail I was able to find)

http://www.sirinutbetta.com/stockshophm.html (halfmoon - first row)

Sirinut is a Thai breeder that I have worked with, and who I trust very much.

It is also never a bad idea to directly email the breeders about what you are looking for in particular, as chances are they do have what you want unlisted on their auctions.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I also noted that lots of foreign sellers on AquaBid spell it "Orcid."


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks very much but I actually found an amazing black ohm on aquabid that I decided to buy but thanks for the sight theu have some awesome bettas and if I decide I want another (which im debating on solid white next) ill checkd them out!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure but I think Superblack and Black Orchid are one in the same, anyone?


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

What you meam by one in the same?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Darth, super black has less (and ideally no) blue iridescence.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

He is saying they are the same. My take is that super blacks is literally what it says. Pure black, no visible iridescence. Black orchids show iridescence of blue/green. Am I right? -thumbs up-

*Oh darn, MattBettas beat me to it* lol


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Same here my new buddy is pure black. He was listed as black hawk...anyone know what the hawk means I didnt think to ask and from research I see mostly sky hawk


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I mean they are the same fish.


----------

